# Edge



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone have a good GPS# for the Southeast side of the edge? Like on a 130deg bearing out of the pass?
Thanks in advance for your help kind people.
:thumbup:


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Do you have a chartplotter on your GPS? I don't have any numbers but you can always run a heading around 160 till you get there and then follow the edge east. This is out of Pensacola Pass.


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a GPS. So could i run due south from Portofino and get there? Then head west and run into some decent bottom?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Yes you can. Once there you can go east or west. If you don't have a chartplotter to guide you would have to rely on your bottom machine which may be hard to do. The edge doesn't follow a definate east/west line. A chart would be very helpful even if you have to look online.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*The Edge with Google Earth*

If you use Google Earth, "fly" Southeast out of Pensacola Pass until you see the nipple, then zoom in. You will see the Edge defined. The coordinates will be on the bottom of the screen.

For some reason the actual spots are about 1/4 mile north of where Google Earth thinks they are.


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you very much hjorgan. That's very helpful.


----------



## amckeown30 (Jul 8, 2012)

I can't find the coordinates.:blink:


----------

